# HDMI Control



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Trying to use DTV app to turn on my tv. Read article saying HDMI control can be used w HR24 to do that. App turns receiver on and off but not tv. Anybody know how to use this feature. Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My software was set to HDMI control: ON.
Did you check yours ? Have you checked the manual to see how the TV uses it or if it does ?
For my Sharp TV one of the HDMI inputs works with CEC and the other one does not.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Not seeing option on tv


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Set to on on HR24s


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What TV do you have? Does it supports HDMI-CEC?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Tosiba regza


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Tosiba regza


Answer the second question


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes they do


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Yes they do


Just because "they" do it does not mean your TV does.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Wtf. I said the tv has a cec link.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Wtf. I said the tv has a cec link.


hey, where are you manners :rotfl:

make sure that CE-Link and/or Regza Link are turn on on your TV and that the HR24 is connected to a CEC enabled HDMI input


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

If you select the hdmi input where your dtv box is connected, it should turn the receiver on automatically, not sure about the TV power. and if change to a different input it should turn the receiver off.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> If you select the hdmi input where your dtv box is connected, it should turn the receiver on automatically,


I think is the other way around, your turn ON the receiver, then the TV turns ON and goes to the correct input


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I found this and it appears if the TV is turned on that it will turn the other items hooked up to it on and maybe not the other way around.
??

Interoperability



Unlike many proprietary CEC systems, REGZA-Link works with other CEC-enabled devices. All that is necessary is to verify on the hardware's packaging or spec sheet that the model you are looking at is CEC controller-ready. This is important, allowing the selection of gear that best suits your needs without being tethered to a specific brand for a single feature.



 Setup



*REGZA-Link is dependent on having a compatible Toshiba television serving as the controller. *In addition to the television serving as the controlling hub of the system, you can also use the TV's remote to control compatible equipment. Transport functions such as play, pause and record, power on/off, and other discovery and control functions. Each component is connected to the hub directly, through an A/V receiver, or an HDMI switch. As long as the compatible device ends up at the display, REGZA-Link is active.


Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_12197529_toshiba-hdmi-control.html


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

That's the way it works on the PS4 console, never tried it on the receiver.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

All setup as detailed. Regza on HDMI on. App only powers the receiver on and off. Does not power tv


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477868144166699009


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> That's the way it works on the PS4 console, never tried it on the receiver.


Have not tried myself with the receiver as I have a Genie and they dont support HDMI-CEC yet. but according to DirecTV training materials, you should be able to turn on the receiver and it will turn on the TV and change the input accordingly


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> All setup as detailed. Regza on HDMI on. App only powers the receiver on and off. Does not power tv
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477868144166699009


What is the software version of your receiver?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

raromr said:


> All setup as detailed. Regza on HDMI on. App only powers the receiver on and off. Does not power tv
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477868144166699009


Have you tried using the TVs remote ( not the app ) and turn the TV on and off and see if it controls the DTV receiver ?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Cannot get it to control the receiver. Don't know the code for directv receivers. It's not listed in OM.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You should not need a code for the DTV receiver.
I was just reading my manual for my Sharp TV and there are a lot of things to setup in the TV for CEC.
If you are just running the DTV receiver and the TV, the DTV remote will / should turn on the receiver and the TV with the On and Off buttons on it after it is programmed.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

The DTV remote controls the receiver and tv. The tv only controls the tv. Not the DTV receiver.


----------

